# sat



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*on sat i found a huge score of easts and wests with a year of age on them. had to pick up a 40 too. smoked three with the boys. the rest are going into hiding.a box of cao's followed me home too.*


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice grab!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Awesome score Matt!*


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Matt--

Exactly where did you "find" those bad boys


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice score!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Better Hide Em Good!!!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

very nice


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey I got some hiding space if you need help. * Great* pick up:redface:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Matt--
> 
> Exactly where did you "find" those bad boys


*
8 and 8 cigars*


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Tats a Nice pickup lol


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I knew that was you Matt awesome score


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Pickups!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome grab Matt!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice grab man!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow...great pickup


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice!! The CAO 65th's, discontinued and they are smoking great right now!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sweet pickups:dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pickup!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

great finds!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

awesome pickups


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

lots of quality stuff there
smart goin!


----------

